# Attention All Stage Managers!



## Sammch (Oct 2, 2009)

Hello Everyone,
My name is Samm and I'm a current dramatic art student at the University of Windsor. I am currently taking a class in stage management and have become very interested in a pursuing a career as a professional stage manager in the future. I was wondering if anyone had some advice for me in relating to the job search and how to get my name out there. Or even some first time stories to share that I could learn from. Thanks alot for your help! Look forward to hearing form you soon!

Samm


----------



## goodguy (Oct 2, 2009)

get on the list for labor for any local venues that host traveling shows. this is one of the best ways to meet working professionals who know where the jobs are. very different from most college venues. it is also a good way to get on track for getting a union card (if there is a stagehand's local in your community) which will open up other employment opportunities. expose yourself to people that you would not normally come in contact with for school produced events.


----------



## coldnorth57 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi There,
Check out B.E.N. at
Backstage Employment Network


----------



## mstaylor (Oct 2, 2009)

Get as much experience in local venues including community theatre. Whenever you work with a professional company, even as a hand, work as hard as possible to get noticed. You may want to contact companies like Troika and Feld productions. You won't get hired as a SM but it will get your foot in the door.


----------



## Celeste (Oct 2, 2009)

Michael Taylor gave good advice. For threads on resumes and job hunting for professional stage manager, you may want to visit SMNetwork.org, a bulletin board similar to this one, with a stage management focus. SMNetwork.org - Index


----------



## Van (Oct 2, 2009)

First off, Welcome Aboard Samm! 

Secondly, My that's a big SM class you've got ! 

as to OP I can almost guarantee you will not get _*professional*_ work as a SM, until you spend a few years as a PA < production asisstant>
And ASM < Asisstant Stage Manager> No matter what your educational background is.


----------



## Sammch (Oct 8, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your help!!


----------



## emorrisey (Feb 11, 2010)

Let the creativity and challenges of theater take over you. This is a place where you control what an audience sees and feels. Take advantage of this opportunity to effect and even change the lives of others. It takes a great deal of time and effort but the end result is always rewarding. One must sell their soul to the theatrical world they are about to live in and remember to be their toughest critic. Tell the tales and the stories of each and every show through your own eyes and you will go far.


----------



## Pixie (Feb 12, 2010)

Try to work as many shows as you can, community, college ect. If you can, shadow a professional SM for a touring show. I find that that works great for me, i get to see how a different type of show works.
Job wise- search online, the backstage jobs is a great website. Look into stage management interns or even ASM interships.
Also, attend conferences! You get such a lot of info from places such as SETC, USITT, ect.


----------

